# System connection problem...



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi
to you all just on line today
I have a tag set up and have got a problem when i put a cd in the dvd32r
the av32rbp192 would change the sound from dvd to cd left and right 
only on its own now it will only play the cd on all speakers ?? 
the dvd is just back from a service
thanks if any one can help
ian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ian*

Hi Ian,
Welcome to the Shack.

first of all can you be a bit more descriptive, what output are you using to the AVR from the DVD player? Have you checked to make sure that the DVD players menu is set up properly as they may have reset all the settings to its default settings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ian*

Hi Tony
thanks for getting back now i think i have reset all the dvd and the av ????
to the same as befor i can get the tape to play on left and right
and looking at the set up may be the record deck
thanks ian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ian*

So what you are saying is that you do not want the CD that is playing in the DVD player to go to all the speakers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ian*

Hi
yes just left and right for my music as in the good old days
so i want real HIFI and AV
thanks Ian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ian*

There should be a setting on the receiver to turn off the effect so it only sends the audio to the front speakers only. As I do not have or have seen the receiver you speak of other than what I have seen on the net I dont know much about it.

TAG McLaren av32rbp192


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ian*

Thanks
it is just as you say i am half way there now got to get to 
grips with this ??? Menu thanks again
Ian


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

The easiest way to assure this is go Digital wire for DVD and hook up Left and Right RCA jacks on output of DVD into the CD or whatever jack on the input so the signals are digital and analog for each medium.


----------

